# Is Accutane right for me?



## buddhaluv (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm 21 years old & i've literally had mild to moderately severe acne since I was 13. I've been on benzaclin, pro active, retin a, all that shit. The only one that actually worked was Benzaclin, but it started to wear off after a few months. 

& also, i was on my first cycle not so long ago, & now my arms, back, chest & face is literally covered in acne. it's seriously killing my self esteem.. & it don't feel to good.. yeah sure i'm a tank but whats the point when I can't even take your shirt off.

Well anyways i just wanted to ask. 
1. is accutane right for me?
2. currently on 500MG testE cycle with 30mg d-bol kickstart. would i be able to take a low dose of 20MG ED to combat acne?
3. does it effect the hairline or cause any hair loss??
4. & last but not least. can it really put you in psychosis & give you suicidal thoughts??


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 28, 2011)

have you tried running aromasin on cycle, maybe high estrogen is causing your acne

sorry i cant comment on accutane


----------



## minimal (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm about 1.5month in on 20mg accutane ED.  It gave me really dry lips and hands, but I'm glad I did it.  Face feels like baby's bottom.  Make sure you stick to low dose brah.


----------



## buddhaluv (Jul 28, 2011)

i'm running aromasin @ 12.5 MG ED right now. doesn't seem to be doing anything at all for my acne.


& thanks for the input minimal. i've been reading so many great reviews about this, but a lot of bad ones also. so I think i'm going to have to go with my gut & just take it low dose @ 20 mg ED for 6 months or until shit clears up. woot i honestly cant wait .it would be effing sick not worrying bout pimples anymore. by the way. did you experience any change in mood like anxiety or depression or sumn  like that??


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 28, 2011)

Perrigo Sodium Sulfacetamide and Sulfur Official FDA information, side effects and uses. 

This shit actually works for me, but you will need a prescription for it.  I think it's actually helping with some of my scarring as well.


----------



## minimal (Jul 28, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> & thanks for the input minimal. i've been reading so many great reviews about this, but a lot of bad ones also. so I think i'm going to have to go with my gut & just take it low dose @ 20 mg ED for 6 months or until shit clears up. woot i honestly cant wait .it would be effing sick not worrying bout pimples anymore. by the way. did you experience any change in mood like anxiety or depression or sumn  like that??



Nah... no mood change here.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 28, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> I'm 21 years old & i've literally had mild to moderately severe acne since I was 13. I've been on benzaclin, pro active, retin a, all that shit. The only one that actually worked was Benzaclin, but it started to wear off after a few months.
> 
> & also, i was on my first cycle not so long ago, & now my arms, back, chest & face is literally covered in acne. it's seriously killing my self esteem.. & it don't feel to good.. yeah sure i'm a tank but whats the point when I can't even take your shirt off.
> 
> ...


 

1.  Only you can answer that.  Do some reseach on it and see what you think.
2.  Yes, but it would be better off cycle, seeing that the dbol is a 17aa.
3.  No.
4.  Absolutely. 

Good luck Bro.  

Number four is a joke.  I don't know where you came up with that, but it's funny.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 28, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> have you tried running aromasin on cycle, maybe high estrogen is causing your acne
> 
> sorry i cant comment on accutane


 

This is a really good point.  Your E2 might be severely out of wack.  What A/I are you using and at what dose?


----------



## bmsimon (Jul 28, 2011)

my dermatologist told me that the whole thing about accutane making you suicidal was complete crap. He said there has never been evidence to suggest that accutane caused it. In cases where it did happen, he said they had depression or something when they started. 

I had really bad acne from middle school until my second year of college when I finally got on accutane. It works wonders. Although some people have to go on it multiple times. My doctor had a patient who had been on it 9 times


----------



## Hell (Jul 28, 2011)

Id say that yes you are a good candidate for it. You gotta choose if you want to go thru a derm or do it yourself with the research sites. I have battled acne since I was a teenager and it has gotten better over the years but I still battle it every month and Im 31. I started 80mg ed thru my derm 7 days ago. My lips have been dry as a motherfucker but it has already worked real well on my shoulders and back. My face broke out a couple days in around my jawline but she told me that I could expect this. I talked with her about a low dose regime but she said with all years prescribing it that only the higher dose has a good chance of stopping it for good which is what I am looking for.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 28, 2011)

Hell said:


> Id say that yes you are a good candidate for it. You gotta choose if you want to go thru a derm or do it yourself with the research sites. I have battled acne since I was a teenager and it has gotten better over the years but I still battle it every month and Im 31. I started 80mg ed thru my derm 7 days ago. My lips have been dry as a motherfucker but it has already worked real well on my shoulders and back. My face broke out a couple days in around my jawline but she told me that I could expect this. I talked with her about a low dose regime but she said with all years prescribing it that only the higher dose has a good chance of stopping it for good which is what I am looking for.


 

Wow, 80mg?????  I know several people who use it, and their Derms wouldn't go above 40mg for really bad cases!


----------



## minimal (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuck a derm.  Find some research chem online... unless you got a premium insurance.


----------



## NoPainNoGain1 (Jul 28, 2011)

ive been on 40mg a day for 1 week now. have not got no dry skin or dry lips. how long does it take to work? or might i have bunk accutane?


----------



## Hell (Jul 28, 2011)

NoPainNoGain1 said:


> ive been on 40mg a day for 1 week now. have not got no dry skin or dry lips. how long does it take to work? or might i have bunk accutane?



I woke up on day 4 with dry as shit lips!! My skin is fine but it has always been oily as hell so its maybe a little drier but not much yet.


----------



## NoPainNoGain1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hell said:


> I woke up on day 4 with dry as shit lips!! My skin is fine but it has always been oily as hell so its maybe a little drier but not much yet.



my skin feels softer. but havent got no dry skin or dry lips. my acne also hasn't got better or worse still the same


----------



## Hell (Jul 28, 2011)

NoPainNoGain1 said:


> my skin feels softer. but havent got no dry skin or dry lips. my acne also hasn't got better or worse still the same



She told me and also alot of reading up on it tells me that some people see some results in the first week and some it takes up to 3 months to see actual results. She also has me on 2 amoxicilian a day for the bacteria or something...


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 28, 2011)

20mg daily worked very well for me.


----------



## NoPainNoGain1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hell said:


> She told me and also alot of reading up on it tells me that some people see some results in the first week and some it takes up to 3 months to see actual results. She also has me on 2 amoxicilian a day for the bacteria or something...



Got you. I'm going to do 4 months 40mg a day. My acne is not bad at all just mild


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *Low-dose isotretinoin in the treatment of acne vulgaris.
> 
> *Amichai B, Shemer A, Grunwald MH.
> Huzot Clinic of Clalit Health Services, Ashkelon, Israel.
> ...



heavy iron quoted that study in another thread


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome antibiotics for acne:

Keflex (cephalexin)
Augmentin (co-amoxiclav)

These antibiotics have anti-inflammatory tendencies, they'll reduce the redness and angry looking ones within a matter of days. 

Next time you get prescribed one of these pay close attention to your skin over the course of treatment, it will get better. 

Now it's questionable if being on these for acne is a responsible thing to do because these have uses for other infectious diseases etc.


----------



## minimal (Jul 28, 2011)

NoPainNoGain1 said:


> my skin feels softer. but havent got no dry skin or dry lips. my acne also hasn't got better or worse still the same



If you don't have dry lips in 2 weeks, I'd say it's bunk.  Where did you get it from?


----------



## buddhaluv (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks for all the info guys. i've finally decided to go ahead & use it. & say if i take a low dose of 20mg on cycle, will it have any effect on my joints or anything? because i'm looking to gain as much strength/mass as possible. btw i'm 3 weeks into my 15 week cycle. 

how are these guys? anyone ever tried there tane?? - IsoSolut


----------



## minimal (Jul 28, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> thanks for all the info guys. i've finally decided to go ahead & use it. & say if i take a low dose of 20mg on cycle, will it have any effect on my joints or anything? because i'm looking to gain as much strength/mass as possible. btw i'm 3 weeks into my 15 week cycle.
> 
> how are these guys? anyone ever tried there tane?? - IsoSolut



they are legit.  i dont think accutane will hinder your gains.


----------



## IanM4208 (Jul 28, 2011)

Isosolut is g2g. Start at 20 mg n up the dose if u don't see results within 6 weeks. After some research n learning from others experiences on here, I suggest u wait till ur off any orals. Also, get regular blood test; especially if u don't wait till ur orals r up. Good luck bro


----------



## buddhaluv (Jul 28, 2011)

yeah the only oral i'm using is a 4 week d-bol kickstart. & from there it's all test E & P. I have about 2 weeks left till the kickstart is over, so i guess i'll start taking the tane in 3 weeks.

& for liver support? what do you suggest? liv52 or milk thistle? maybe both?

& thanks


----------



## minimal (Jul 28, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> yeah the only oral i'm using is a 4 week d-bol kickstart. & from there it's all test E & P. I have about 2 weeks left till the kickstart is over, so i guess i'll start taking the tane in 3 weeks.
> 
> & for liver support? what do you suggest? liv52 or milk thistle? maybe both?
> 
> & thanks



i do both liv52 and milk thistle.  they are cheap and effective.


----------



## NoPainNoGain1 (Jul 29, 2011)

minimal said:


> If you don't have dry lips in 2 weeks, I'd say it's bunk.  Where did you get it from?




well ive been on it exactlly 1 week. so im going to give it another week


----------



## awd1985 (Jul 31, 2011)

You should see a derm before going down the accutane route. I did it when I was 20. I had bad acne and it was having psychological repercussions. It cleared it up on a relatively low dosage over 6 months.

The problem with it is that the dosage is related to your weight, height etc. Look online for an accutane calculator and you'll see how much you need to take. I'm 6ft 2 and 85kg, my dosage was around 8000 mg over 6 months. If you don't take the right results then the results might not be optimized, or you could experience an onset of acne following the end of your course. It's best to see a derm the first time round if you're considering accutane.

I take a low dosage throughout my cycles now and especially throughout PCT, but like I say, I went through a full therapy a couple of years back...


----------



## sjk (Jul 31, 2011)

minimal said:


> i do both liv52 and milk thistle. they are cheap and effective.


X 2 Been running 20 mg for 20 days now. My acne is at the least 90% gone. With the exception of dry lips I'm having no sides. 
  I took CT's advice and postponed my cycle, acutane is some harsh shit Bro. Good luck


----------



## tasonm (Nov 28, 2011)

NoPainNoGain1 said:


> well ive been on it exactlly 1 week. so im going to give it another week




Hey, what site did you get yours from?  Are there any other people who can recommend a site that is legit?  Or anybody with a bad experience from researchstop?  That looks like the one to get from the comments here.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Nov 29, 2011)

Any reviews on manpower accutane?


----------



## daisygirl18 (Nov 29, 2011)

Haven't had his accutane but alot of his other products are top notch and ive seen alot of good reveiews on his accutane though he is a good dude


----------



## unclem (Nov 29, 2011)

Dyers Eve said:


> Any reviews on manpower accutane?


 
awesome accutane i used it iam clear, arimidex is gtg too.


----------

